# Icarus spaceship builds...



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

*Icarus spaceship builds...COMPLETED!*

Hey Guys,

Here's my new client build. The Planet of the Apes spaceship paperweight, the ship from the first film and the ship from Escape. Here is the completed Paperweight...

http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/ELVISMAJORS/media/ICARUSPW1_zpsb58c6a89.jpg.html

http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/ELVISMAJORS/media/ICARUSPW2_zpseb08a6c7.jpg.html


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

That is REALLY pretty!!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Chrisisall said:


> That is REALLY pretty!!


Sincere thanks sir. Currently working on the large spaceships!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Captain Han Solo said:


> Sincere thanks sir. Currently working on the large spaceships!!!:thumbsup:


Large.... hmmm. I'd like to make a two foot Escape ship myself.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Very nice! Very well detailed! 

How big is it? Hard to tell in the pics.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Griffworks said:


> Very nice! Very well detailed!
> 
> How big is it? Hard to tell in the pics.


It's *Scale:* 1/144.

The other two I am building are 1/48.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Nice clean build Han!

Starship Modeler is all stocked up on these Paperweight kits! The cover art show's clearly how big it is and there is a clear pic of the parts from the kit! it's a fun fun build! Aztek dummy masks... and full body decals let you complete a really nice looking build up without exceptional painting skills... and the clear tinted water part really deliver a stunning effect that has to be seen to be appreciated! ...of course clean precise application and paint work are still rewarded by nice builds like Captain Solo's here!
http://starshipmodeler.biz/shop/index.cfm/product/2602_214/1144-pota-icarus-vignette.cfm


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Another angle!!

Beautiful little diorama!!

http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/ELVISMAJORS/media/ICARUSPW3A_zps99e59296.jpg.html


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Okay, so based on the link to the SM Store page, it's roughly 4" across, I take it? Telling me the scale of 1/144 only really works if I know the length of the "real" _Icarus_, and even then, we're not seeing the whole _Icarus_. 

Again, tho, very kewel! Much smaller than I had originally thought, as well, which makes it all the more impressive.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

That's intense! Love the water effect.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

And so begins the builds up of the 1/48 original Planet Of The Apes Icarus...YES!

http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/ELVISMAJORS/media/ICARUS148_zps638a6c01.jpg.html


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Like the man said in Superman II, boy, this is gonna be good!:thumbsup:
I'm gonna be epoxied to this thread.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

I just found this... wow.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

UPDATE!!!

O.K., I have Air Brushed the Floor and some of the interior with my IWATA Air Brush and Compressor. The client wants the roof to remain removable for interior Viewing. 

Looking forward...

http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/ELVISMAJORS/media/ICARUSBUILD1_zps704246fa.jpg.html

http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/ELVISMAJORS/media/ICARUSBUILD2_zpsc4e5225b.jpg.html

http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/ELVISMAJORS/media/ICARUSBUILD3_zps990a22e6.jpg.html


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Drew's model is so... perfect!


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

Chrisisall said:


> I just found this... wow.


Easter Island?


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Proper2 said:


> Easter Island?


Wow, great random visual connection there!:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

1/48 ICARUS UPDATE....The client requested I correct a small flaw on the kit. The floor as is was too shallow to allow the round escape hatch to function, so I had to enlarge the area...carefully, with my dermal, X-Acto Blades, sandpaper etc... Now the Hatch, with a small hinge I am fabricating will be able to open and Close.

The model is in it's raw form and will be cleaned up.

http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/ELVISMAJORS/media/FLOORMODSCOLLAGE_zps888972b8.jpg.html


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Nice Work, Mark!

I went back and forth on the floor geometry and ended up with what I thought looked perfect... then after fabrication discovered I had miscalculated the clearance on the hatch. Nice work!

Drew


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Mark; makeing awesome models awesomer.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

UPDATE...

As I work on refining the floor area beneath the escape tunnel hatch, I fashioned a working Atmospheric testing unit. I used brass and aluminum tubing to allow the unit to raise, and inversely, lower back into the ship. The tip of a pin provides the weight necessary to keep it in the "closed" position.

I also used my IWATA air brush and started the base colors on the sleeping units...

http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/ELVISMAJORS/media/ICARUSBUILDCOLLAGE2_zps89546f75.jpg.html


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Looking really good so far Mark. Looks to be an exceptional resin kit from what I can see, which makes our job so much easier! (Some of those old garage kits were a bear back in the day! Resin CHUNKS!) 

Hey, are you getting perks from Iwata? Your starting to sound like a Nascar driver!!!! Ha ha ha!!! "Yep, the Iwata Ferd really performed well out there today....") Just messing with you buddy. Your a great builder, and YES we all have to support our cottage industries and these companies that make our hobby better than it has EVER been! It's a great era to be building in! 

Enjoy following your work! I'll keep looking for updates! Thanks for sharing! 

:thumbsup: Tim


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Tim Nolan said:


> Looking really good so far Mark. Looks to be an exceptional resin kit from what I can see, which makes our job so much easier! (Some of those old garage kits were a bear back in the day! Resin CHUNKS!)
> 
> Hey, are you getting perks from Iwata? Your starting to sound like a Nascar driver!!!! Ha ha ha!!! "Yep, the Iwata Ferd really performed well out there today....") Just messing with you buddy. Your a great builder, and YES we all have to support our cottage industries and these companies that make our hobby better than it has EVER been! It's a great era to be building in!
> 
> ...


 
Hey Tim!

Thanks for the kind comments. I currently use IWATA products exclusively.
Why, I like the results!!(sorry to sound like a commercial), But yes I believe in supporting good products. Like this Icarus from Crow's Nest. Excellent product.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

I have an Iwata Eclipse I use for really fine work, but I'm an old Paasche guy from way back! I have about 10 of them, including my original VL from college!!! I still have my first gun, a Binks "Wren", that my Dad got me back in 1973 or thereabouts, and it still works! (although not very well, never did!) 
I also have a small collection of really vintage guns, including a Paasche from the 1930's! The amazing thing is, the basic design of all of these guns has changed very little in all these years. (Can you tell I'm a bit of a history buff about EVERYTHING? LOL!)


----------



## WOI (Jun 28, 2012)

That old classic prop in your photo had seen better days.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

More build up pics...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Oh my...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

UPDATE...

The Sleeping chambers have been assembled and air brushed, as is the floor and seats...

http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/ELVISMAJORS/media/ICARUSBUILD72313_zpsec30385b.png.html

http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/ELVISMAJORS/media/ICARUSBUILDSEATS_zpsf1e1074c.png.html


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Mark, can you suck at _something_, just to make the rest of us feel better? :jest:


----------



## scifimodelfan (Aug 3, 2006)

Beautiful


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Again, Thanks guys!

I am really enjoying this build with the Mods! I have to get one for myself! Kudos to Dew and his team for, along with the Proteus, putting together this classic Sci Fi Icon!:thumbsup:


----------



## feek61 (Aug 26, 2006)

Very nice work. Those chairs look the same as the chairs in the Spindrift.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

feek61 said:


> Very nice work. Those chairs look the same as the chairs in the Spindrift.


They are!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

I believe the same chairs were also used in BABYLON V!

Drew


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

UPDATE...

Here is where we are now...Please note I still need to...

Attach the Reel to Reel tape decks
Scratch Build the Microphones and stands
Attach the legs to support the Table near the rear chair
Add the Hand rails around the control console..
Scratch Build a Life raft that is stowed under the control console....And detail the rear bulkhead with the lights and the door that opens and closes...

I took great pains to nail the interior color. It's a Light grey/beige custom mix.

http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/ELVISMAJORS/media/ICARUSCONTROLS_zpsb0ecce7a.jpg.html

http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/ELVISMAJORS/media/ICARUSCONTROLS3_zps13a1c10b.jpg.html


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Beautiful...


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

SUPER nice clean work, there, Mark! I especially like the coloring you did on the Hiber bunk panels! Thanks for sharing!
Drew


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Very impressive :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Update!!!!

The interior is finished, with the exception of the Glass for the Computer Tape Wheel Areas, and the rear bulkhead which I am fashioning a working hatch.

I scratch built the Microphones and the stowed yellow raft as well...

http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/ELVISMAJORS/media/ICARUSINTERIOR2_zps8d5051ca.jpg.html

http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/ELVISMAJORS/media/ICARUSINTERIOR_zpsdf1e0aaf.jpg.html

http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/ELVISMAJORS/media/ICARUSINTERIOR4_zps26a7950a.jpg.html


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Flawless.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

That looks JUST like the real deal.


----------



## wander1107 (Aug 12, 2006)

What an amazing build! I love the close up pictures.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Update....

Per the client's request, I have fashioned a working rear hatch and added the Lights on either side of it. The interior is completed at this stage...Now waiting to install the lights and get to work on the exterior.


http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/ELVISMAJORS/media/ICARUSHATCH_zps4a460f2d.jpg.html



http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/ELVISMAJORS/media/ICARUSHATCH3_zps60f18ed8.jpg.html


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

LIAR! You are a liar! Trying to pass off this full sized set re-creation as a small scale model! Can't fool me!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Oh, yeah! That's some great stuff there!

Excellent painting and detailing.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Fantastic!
Love the way you articulated the hatch


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Beautiful! I could go ape over this build!


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

This is seriously over the top fantastic !!!! Now if you just had the astronauts in their sleep chambers. And wasn't their one female astronaut that didn't make it because her chamber malfunctioned ? And she was all dried up looking ?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

DCH10664 said:


> This is seriously over the top fantastic !!!! Now if you just had the astronauts in their sleep chambers. And wasn't their one female astronaut that didn't make it because her chamber malfunctioned ? And she was all dried up looking ?


Sincere thanks guys,

The client doesn't want the figures in the sleep chambers, instead he is going to display them outside the ship.I am also working on the Escape version and will post Pictures of that build as well.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

That's so nice it might make me cry..... awesome Mark!!!!!


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Captain Han Solo said:


> Sincere thanks guys,
> 
> The client doesn't want the figures in the sleep chambers, instead he is going to display them outside the ship.I am also working on the Escape version and will post Pictures of that build as well.


Sounds cool ! Can't wait to see it.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I can't add anything new, 

Just wow! very nice work.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Way to go, Mark! I love the over the top modifications! I actually designed the parts to enable people to make working hatches and doors, but deep down inside I thought only crazy people would actually do it! You and Lou Dalmaso jumped right in and did it! Can we see a shot of the "hinges" on the rear door?

Rock on!
Drew


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Another Picture of the Hatch...The rear bulkhead is not attached yet, It's being held in place.

This model will be featured in an up coming issue of Sci-Fi and Fantasy Modeler Magazine and more detailed pictures of my custom work will be showcased there...

http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/ELVISMAJORS/media/ICARUSHATCH2_zps5865f7f9.jpg.html


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Mind blowing!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

harristotle said:


> Mind blowing!


Again, Thanks guys!



To do any model right, as opposed to just slapping it together, You have to do Research, research, research!! I am having a ball doing all the Mods for the client and I hope he is enjoying them as much!!

Currently working on the Escape Ship...which will also feature an opening upper hatch, and other goodies!:thumbsup:


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

I really envy the quality of the build in this thread. My mind knows that it is possible and my eyes are seeing it, but I'm still blown away by it. I'm enjoying this thread immensely.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Gemini1999 said:


> I really envy the quality of the build in this thread. My mind knows that it is possible and my eyes are seeing it, but I'm still blown away by it. I'm enjoying this thread immensely.



Sincere Thanks Gemini:thumbsup:More, much more to come.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

That last shot of the rear hatch really showcases the quality of workmanship going into this build. To make somethign so clean and crisp as this requires not only technical skills but a deep affection for the subject and a love of the hobby. You need the metaphysical working in concert with the physical to produce the sublime.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

trekkriffic said:


> that last shot of the rear hatch really showcases the quality of workmanship going into this build. To make somethign so clean and crisp as this requires not only technical skills but a deep affection for the subject and a love of the hobby. You need the metaphysical working in concert with the physical to produce the sublime.


^^^this!


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Amazing build! DREW--any word on the price/availability of the Proteus miniaturizer base? I emailed you and didn't hear back.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

UPDATE...

While waiting for my replacement lighting kit for the Planet Of The Apes Space ship, I have started on the Escape version. 

This will also have several Mods by me.The Hatch will open and close, and it will have the lighting package. Here you see I Primed and started Airbrushing the Green around the View ports.

http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/ELVISMAJORS/media/ESCAPESHIP1_zps326fd3bb.jpg.html


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

UPDATE...

While waiting on the lighting kit for the Planet Of The Apes Spaceship, I have begun work on the Escape Space ship.

The client , among several other Mods, wanted a Working Hatch. I already made a working hatch for the original ship, but this one required the hatch to be lifted up and away...I have done just that. It required a little more work to perform to my satisfaction.

As in the other post, you can see I have Airbrushed the Green around the View ports. They will be masked off and the rest of the ships painted the white.

http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/ELVISMAJORS/media/ESCAPEOPENINGHATCH_zpsd0c2eded.jpg.html

http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/ELVISMAJORS/media/ESCAPEOPENINGHATCH2_zpsc36b944a.jpg.html


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

That's awesome!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Captain Han Solo said:


> UPDATE...
> 
> While waiting on the lighting kit for the Planet Of The Apes Spaceship, I have begun work on the Escape Space ship.
> 
> The client , among several other Mods, wanted a Working Hatch. I already made a working hatch for the original ship, but this one required the hatch to be lifted up and away...I have done just that. It required a little more work to perform to my satisfaction.


Fantastic! Any closeups or diagrams of that hinge mechanism you can share?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Trekkriffic said:


> Fantastic! Any closeups or diagrams of that hinge mechanism you can share?


Thanks Trek!

I need to save some stuff for an upcoming article I am writing!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Man, they just butchered the heck out of the ship for Escape, didn't they? I'm assuming they cut off the weight tank and the attachment to the platform.

I note with amusement how the air sample port became a lift eye point. 

My growing amusement over the odd design choices (driven, I assume, by story needs over anything else) for this ship don't lessen my awe and joy in the builds. Excellent, just outstanding work.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Here is another view of the Opening Hatch, as viewed from the rear bulkhead. You can see the unfinished, as of yet Interior details...Just received the Lighting unit for the Planet of the Apes Icarus, so I will be updating that build soon..

http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/ELVISMAJORS/media/ESCAPEHATCH3_zps9ddaa346.jpg.html


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Product placement, I see.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Chrisisall said:


> Product placement, I see.


LOL!!!I need something to keep the weary moving! If these were just a build straight from the box commission(I am glad it isn't!), These ships would have been completed loooong ago!

I can be my own worst enemy, because I am a perfectionist.The additional Modifications are not for the feint of heart! I just hope the client loves them!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Captain Han Solo said:


> I just hope the client loves them!!:thumbsup:


No problem there, Mark. That's a sure thing from what I see here!!!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Chrisisall said:


> No problem there, Mark. That's a sure thing from what I see here!!!


Thanks Chris! I just received the light kit for the Planet Of The Apes ship, so now I am going full steam ahead to finish that one up! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Captain Han Solo said:


> Thanks Chris! I just received the light kit for the Planet Of The Apes ship, so now I am going full steam ahead to finish that one up! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Hey, are you going to weather the Escape ship up? CarsonD isn't on his, but I would.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Chrisisall said:


> Hey, are you going to weather the Escape ship up? CarsonD isn't on his, but I would.


Neither ship will be weathered. Per the client's wishes. He prefers them New looking.
Having said that, I personally will, when I get the chance, on my own personal builds, weather both ships accordingly to reflect how each looked in their respective films!

Personally, I think the weathering adds realism and will make these models pop! But again, that will be on my own build ups!:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

UPDATE...LIGHTS!LIGHTS!LIGHTS!!!

OK,
I have installed the lights in the Planet of the Apes Spaceship. You can see the Control Panels in the first pic, The Lit escape tunnel(It should,t be this bright, I did it to show the lights, all the lights can be adjusted to scale via a dimmer switch), and a View from the rear hatch...

The wires a very thin, like thread, so one must be very CAREFUL when installing the lights...

http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/ELVISMAJORS/media/ICARUSLIGHTSCOLLAGE_zps4d0dd4e9.jpg.html


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Captain Han Solo said:


> UPDATE...LIGHTS!LIGHTS!LIGHTS!!!
> 
> OK,
> I have installed the lights in the Planet of the Apes Spaceship. You can see the Control Panels in the first pic, The Lit escape tunnel(It should,t be this bright, I did it to show the lights, all the lights can be adjusted to scale via a dimmer switch), and a View from the rear hatch...
> ...



There must be a law against this level of 'WOW."


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Seriously amazing job!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Thank you very much indeed guys! Now on to getting the exterior hull right. Already added the wings and small wiglets...Now it's time to blend everything in...SAND,PRIME,SAND,PRIME.......:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

New video series of build ups...Enjoy!(I hope!!)


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

A better shot of the rear cabin looking forward...

http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/ELVISMAJORS/media/ICARUSLIGHTS3_zps3226b3dd.jpg.html


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

The detail of the interior is overwhelming. If it weren't for the giant thumb in some of the shots, I would think I was looking at a life-sized spacecraft ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

A better image of looking aft down the escape tunnel.


http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/ELVISMAJORS/media/ICARUSLIGHTS2_zps354944e5.jpg.html


----------



## tardis61 (Apr 10, 2008)

exquisite my man...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

tardis61 said:


> exquisite my man...



Thank you Sir. I have had some health issues to deal with recently, and hope to resume the buildups shortly.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Captain Han Solo said:


> I have had some health issues to deal with recently


Nothing serious, I trust...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Chrisisall said:


> Nothing serious, I trust...


Hey Chris..Thanks for asking sir. I had a TIA...mini stroke. Still suffering symptoms.What stinks is I can't wait to get back to building...

Thanks again.


----------



## wander1107 (Aug 12, 2006)

I wish you the best. Please get well soon. I can't wait for more pictures.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Mark, are you taking asprin now? Is the cause known? 
Keep us posted on this, K?


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the TIA. My mom, since deceased (not from the TIA's), had a few of those. They affected her speech center and she'd talk jibberish. It was very frustrating for her as she knew what she wanted to say but it just came out all mixed up. Eventually she recovered.
Hopefully your doctor has an idea of what caused it or how to reduce the likelihood of it happening again.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Not meaning to pester, but we really care. You're like Hobbytalk's L.B. Abbott reincarnated... and more attentive to detail....


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Holy moly, Mark!

Sorry to hear! I hope you're feeling well now... we need you to keep rockin!

Drew


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Chrisisall said:


> Not meaning to pester, but we really care. You're like Hobbytalk's L.B. Abbott reincarnated... and more attentive to detail....


 
Thanks Chris, But although I am humbled by your very kind comment, I am no way near the great L.B. Abbott. Thanks for the concern. I wouldn't have even mentioned it, but it was an easier way of communicating with my clients as well...I don't play the sympathy game.

But sincere Thanks to all my friends here for their concern, I plan on getting back to it this week, as I have a lot of builds to finish:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

drewid142 said:


> Holy moly, Mark!
> 
> Sorry to hear! I hope you're feeling well now... we need you to keep rockin!
> 
> Drew


 Thanks Drew, 

I appreciate it sir, Will have new updates this week!!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Update!!!!No rest for the weary!!


I had to completely rebuild the separation point between the ship and the nose cone. You can see the rebuilt area I am pointing at with my X-Acto, and around the lower hull portion...Is this a big deal, YES!!

The client wants to remove the nose cone to see all the wonderful detail work I did on the escape tube! If we weren't worried about removing the nose, it would been a simple fix, but we want it to sit right on the ship attached via...MAGNETS!! We may have to rethink that idea.

http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/ELVISMAJORS/media/ICARUSNOSEREBUILDMYERS_zpsc623f3fb.jpg.html


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

More build up pictures...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

The crazy mods never end!


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Seriously insane! I love this build :thumbsup:


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

Beautiful Build, Indeed! :thumbsup:

~Ben G. :wave:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

WEAPON X said:


> Beautiful Build, Indeed! :thumbsup:


Thanks Guys!! More work to do before the pretty paint job goes on...stay tuned:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

UPDATE...

Priming...sanding...priming...etc. to get the perfect finish.

http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/ELVISMAJORS/media/ICARUSWORKMYERS_zpsf0270357.jpg.html


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

I'm lovin' it! TM


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Captain Han Solo said:


> UPDATE...
> Priming...sanding...priming...etc. to get the perfect finish.


Ah yes... reminds me of that famous line from _Dante's Inferno_...

*"Here sighs and cries and shrieks of lamentation echoed throughout the starless air of Hell; at first these sounds resounding made me weep: it was the exhausted language strained in anguish with cadences of frustration, shrill outcries and raucous groans that joined with sounds of hands,
raising a whirling storm of sanding dust as the damned modellers toiled in vain to attain the perfectly smooth surface ere their models melted in the blistering flames..."*


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

UPDATE....

The model is ready for it's top coat of my mix of Tamiya whites...

You can see(hopefully)how the once ragged edges of the wings and winglets are now blended smooth into the hull. 
I repeated the process several times until I was happy with the results. 

I had to fill in all the small imperfections Along the wings and rebuild the bottom of the hull that was removed because of the flooring under the hatch mods.

It's a great kit. Before I get accused of throwing stones, My kit required many Mods per the Client's Request. To blend the wings into the hull required a lot of work. There were some areas where the resin was missing and I repaired them. The whole floor beneath the hatch required rebuilding of the outer hull...You couldn't just adjust the area with putty.

http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/ELVISMAJORS/media/MYERS1_zps06d688d4.jpg.html

http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/ELVISMAJORS/media/MYERSICARUS_zpsa4788808.png.html

http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/ELVISMAJORS/media/MYERSPRIMED2_zps27294fbe.jpg.html

http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/ELVISMAJORS/media/MYERSPRIMED3_zps6642f452.jpg.html

http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/ELVISMAJORS/media/MYERSPRIMED4_zps587a6c98.jpg.html


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Mark Myers as Dirty Harry?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Chrisisall said:


> Mark Myers as Dirty Harry?


 
LOL!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

UPDATE....

The model has been painted it's mix of air brushed Tamiya whites and the decals applied. The model has a flat finish. I wanted it to look real and in my opinion the glossy finish will make this look like a toy. Thankfully the client agreed. This thing begs to be weathered!!!

The nose cone has not been painted yet.
I also removed the Engine bells from the larger wings to allow ease of painting.
Also the window frames and glass have not been attached. The model will now be permanently attached to a base.

When it's on it's base, I'll post the finished pictures.

http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/ELVISMAJORS/media/ICARUSDECALSMYERS4_zps8e598bce.jpg.html

http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/ELVISMAJORS/media/ICARUSDECALSMYERS_zps9d1c4347.jpg.html

http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/ELVISMAJORS/media/ICARUSDECALSMYERS2_zps1149b9dd.jpg.html

http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/ELVISMAJORS/media/ICARUSDECALSMYERS3_zps38d5df74.jpg.html


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Still here, watching, lurking, saving money for an Escape one....


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

The build is looking good Mark!

(BTW - I have that same hat...)


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

UPDATE...

I have scratch built a base to display the model. The switches are mounted as you see. The battery pack is epoxied to the bottom of the base.

The base is not painted yet. The wires will go through a hole in the base hidden from view. The model will be permanently attached to it's base.

The base is the perfect size for the model. Any smaller and it would look...stupid. Any larger, The same.

http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/ELVISMAJORS/media/ICARUSBASE_zps4467114e.jpg.html

http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/ELVISMAJORS/media/ICARUSBASE2_zpse959a09e.jpg.html

http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/ELVISMAJORS/media/ICARUSBASE3_zps38b44c81.jpg.html


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

No. No, it's not working. You'd better give it to me & start from scratch.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

UPDATE!!!Planet Of the Apes ICARUS COMPLETED....

The Model is 100% Complete. The base was stained and the top air brushed Gloss Black.
I also tinted the windows, per the full size prop and 5' Miniature...Now on to the Escape ship!!



http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/ELVISMAJORS/media/ICARUSFINISHEDCMYERS_zpsab682de9.jpg.html


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/ELVISMAJORS/media/ICARUSFINISHED2BMYERS_zps894e6ccc.jpg.html

http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/ELVISMAJORS/media/ICARUSFINISHEDA_zpsbfcd78ce.jpg.html

http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/ELVISMAJORS/media/ICARUSFINISHED3CMYERS_zps58379566.jpg.html

http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/ELVISMAJORS/media/ICARUSFINISHED4MYERSA_zps4d489ec9.jpg.html


http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/ELVISMAJORS/media/ICARUSLIGHTS3_zpsae530b92.jpg.html


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Flawlessly beautiful.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Chrisisall said:


> Flawlessly beautiful.


Thank you very much indeed sir!:thumbsup:

http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/ELVISMAJORS/media/ICARUSFINISHED5MYERS_zpse62e1518.jpg.html


----------



## Mark Dorais (May 25, 2006)

:thumbsup:WOW.....really gorgeous work Mark!!!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Mark Dorais said:


> :thumbsup:WOW.....really gorgeous work Mark!!!


Sincere Thanks Mark!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

"ESCAPE" SHIP Under Construction...I have been working on the "Escape from the Planet of the Apes Ship" AND it is currently in this IN PROGRESS shot. I have installed the lighting for the main Controls and the Escape hatch tube.

The upper hull has the painted green around the viewport, which will be masked when I attach the upper and lower hull to attach the wings/winglets...

http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/ELVISMAJORS/media/ESCAPE1MYERS_zps347185e3.jpg.html

http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/ELVISMAJORS/media/ESCAPE2MYERS_zps939d481c.jpg.html


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Lookin' great Mark; I *SO* want to build one!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Chrisisall said:


> Lookin' great Mark; I *SO* want to build one!


Thanks Chris!!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

UPDATE... The Escape ship has been assembled and lighting system added. These are IN PROGRESS shots...
You can see I have filled in the un even areas and they will in turn be sanded smooth. Also note that I have the lights on FULL. and not to scale to show here. The client can adjust to correct scale.
Also notice how the opening hatch allows for a detailed view of the interior... 

You can also see the extendable atmospheric processer. 

http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/ELVISMAJORS/media/ESCAPEMYERS1_zpse43ef684.jpg.html

http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/ELVISMAJORS/media/ESCAPEMYERS2_zps913b379a.jpg.html

http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/ELVISMAJORS/media/ESCAPEMYERS3_zpsdb0d7557.jpg.html

http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/ELVISMAJORS/media/ESCAPEMYERS4_zpsf15d07a2.jpg.html

http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/ELVISMAJORS/media/100_3407_zpsf8342a71.jpg.html


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

You are making me cry here, Mark! That's my early teens taking amazing shape by your deft hand...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

More build up pics


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Man, this build is *SO* beautiful...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

UDATE!!!1/48 Escape from the Planet of the Apes Space ship.

I airbrushed the final top coat of Gloss white to allow application of the decals, Then it will be sprayed a flat finish. You can see I masked off the Green View Port Area using the supplied Masks from our friend Lou Dalmasso at Aztec Dummy.

I cut the wood and put together another base for the model. It has also been stained. The controls for the lights, like the other build will be mounted at an angle at the rear of the base. The wires come from the rear of the ship and through the top of the base(not pictured) and are hidden from view.

I also primed the figures for BOTH spaceships and am getting ready to detail paint them...

http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/ELVISMAJORS/media/ESCAPEPAINTMYERS_zpsd8c9c18d.jpg.html


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

ICARUS BUILD's COMPLETED...

More detail pictures of the smaller Spaceship(if anyone's interested) to follow, but here are all three models from Crow's Nest. I will also be posting pictures of the finished figures for both kits...

Again, Drew and his team did an outstanding job on the design of these models.

http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/ELVISMAJORS/media/ICARUSBUILDSMYERS_zpsfd05554b.jpg.html


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Excellent.
I'd have dirtied up the Escape ship though, but I know, what the customer wants!


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi Mark!

Fantastic works as always. Thank you for posting. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Which of the two kits would you consider the best for lighting purposes?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

ESCAPE SHIP FINISHED!!!!

Ok, the trio of Planet of the Apes Spaceships are 100% complete...

Here is the Escape ship in all it's glory. The atmospheric processor Raises, the Hatch opens, the interior is fully lit, the three Ape o Nauts are finished and the view port windows have been tinted. The base was cut and stained by me. The battery back is located inside the base. The switches are mounted on the rear of the base...

http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/ELVISMAJORS/media/ESCAPEFINISHEDMYERS_zpseb4b24ce.jpg.html

http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/ELVISMAJORS/media/ESCAPEFINISHEDMYERS2_zpsbcf85343.jpg.html

http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/ELVISMAJORS/media/ESCAPEFINISHEDMYERS3_zpsfb6b64ea.jpg.html

http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/ELVISMAJORS/media/ESCAPEFINISHEDMYERS5_zps0f1e6c28.jpg.html

http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/ELVISMAJORS/media/ESCAPEFINISHEDMYERS4_zps33919e98.jpg.html


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Virgil approves.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Thanks Chris!!

If I ever get around to building one of these for myself, I would weather it to the hilt!! and build a beach scene Diorama as seen in the beginning of the film.:thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

I fancy making a full size model, but I need a garage first. ;-)


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

More build up..http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/ELVISMAJORS/media/ESCAPEFINISHED6MYERSBEST_zps420094dd.jpg.html


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Fernando Mureb said:


> Hi Mark!
> 
> Fantastic works as always. Thank you for posting. :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Which of the two kits would you consider the best for lighting purposes?


 Please.


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Beautiful job :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Fernando Mureb said:


> Please.


 
I would say both kits, honestly!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Sad to see these kits go!!!

http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/ELVISMAJORS/media/ICARUSCOLLAGEBUILDSMYERS_zps1b3102d5.jpg.html


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

I would, too! 

My favorite is the one w/the three apes. Pretty nice touch!


----------



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

Very nice work.Look forward to seeing the 1/48 version.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

BOXIE said:


> Very nice work.Look forward to seeing the 1/48 version.


The ship in the water Diorama is small the other two are already 1/48 scale...:thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Mark, you are, and ever shall be, one of my modeling heroes.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

My favorite is the diorama in the water... but all three are extremely well done!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Griffworks said:


> I would, too!
> 
> My favorite is the one w/the three apes. Pretty nice touch!


Yep. Me too!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Trekkriffic said:


> Yep. Me too!


+1:thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Quick Ape sidebar:
I found the Apes mask I made when I was 16!:woohoo:



Now back to the regularly scheduled thread.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

NICE THREAD HIJACK!

That mask looks awesome! Any pics of you wearing it! That might be worthy of it's own thread... hint hint

Where's the hair from... did you use rubber for the mass of the mask?

Wow... really cool!

MARK... LOVE THE FINAL PICS! The ships are wonderfull... KUDOs you DA MAN!

Drew


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

drewid142 said:


> Where's the hair from... did you use rubber for the mass of the mask?
> Wow... really cool!
> Drew


I wouldn't have posted it except that this is the near-end of Mark's thread on his builds, and I thought it might be of some small Ape interest. I plaster casted a clay build, used liquid rubber and bought a real human hair wig to work onto it. I can't believe it survived 35+ years in a box!
Big Apes fan here!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

But This, THIS is AWESOME.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Whom did you get the scalp from? A friend who was sleeping? :devil: Perhaps a distrait sister...  or... an ex-girlfriend?


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

It's a wig. Sorry to distract from the main event:




These kits are so excellent, and capture my past so perfectly... I made a Taylor ship from clay at 15 (not so excellent)- I would have sold my SOUL to have one of these back then!!!!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Captain Han Solo said:


> Sad to see these kits go!!!


Which took more work, the original or the Escape version?


----------



## Hunk A Junk (Jan 28, 2013)

As much as a love these builds -- and I really do -- why, why why can't someone put out reasonably priced injection molded kits of the Icarus???


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

*it's probably due to licenseing issues *


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

Hunk A Junk said:


> As much as a love these builds -- and I really do -- why, why why can't someone put out reasonably priced injection molded kits of the Icarus???


yes I would like to know why that too, are they trying to get only the top builders by making they cost so much. injection can't cost that more than casting.

if its all over the detail in the kits, i think the high cost, high detail kits will chase off the avg. builder who was ok with the $15.00-20.00 a kit cost.

as I think 100.00 is to much, unless its a TOS Enterprise with full lighting gear.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Sorry Edward... here's the quick overview...

Injection molding a kit requires significant investment in creating the metal tools... depending on the size and complexity of the kit it can cost somewhere between 20K and 75K... anyone feel free to argue/discuss the actual number... but the basic concept is this... unless that kit is going to sell A LOT (thousands or even tens of thousands of copies) then it will never justify the original expense. Once the tools are made, the actual per kit cost goes down to very small numbers making it possible to sell at low costs in anticipation of the large volume of sales.

Making a resin kit... specifically making a good clean resin kit... requires rubber molds, typically only good for 50 to 100 copies before the molds need to get remade... and each kit requires actual skilled artisan to pour and extract the kit... a lot of time... and materials are quite expensive as well... so resin kits are pretty much "hand made one at a time"... you can batch process some of it, but there's not really any way to get away from it.

So you do some math... if I spend $10,000 developing a kit, and each kit costs me $120 to produce... and I end up getting maybe a dozen or two per month produced, depending on a whole boatload of factors... how much should I charge for the kit? ...and that is ignoring the months of work developing the kit, and the hundreds of hours sorting little bags of parts, packing kits, and doing all the yucky boring dirty work that is required to actually ship kits out for other people to build. ...oh and writing large checks in advance of producing kits, but then waiting months to be paid by catalogs after they sell the kits...

The argument to charge less to sell more doesn't really work... the fact is I sell these things as fast as I can get them made... but I still can't make enough to pay bills, much less pay for a workshop... so it is a very difficult financial situation. When I discuss my woes with business-minded folks they right away say well if your are selling them faster then you can make them you should raise your price... but I just can't see that... I think I am already charging what I believe is a fair price. The folks that make the molds and pour the kits need to get paid, I need a return on investment or I can't justify spending thousands of dollars each time I have to produce another batch of kits... so kits like these are expensive... sorry... just the reality of it.

I would be thrilled if a good injection kit of Proteus or Icarus got made... but I do not believe it will ever happen... so in the mean time... trust me... NOBODY is getting rich off these... but so much work goes into each kit and folks have to get paid. The alternative is simply that these esoteric subjects simply never get turned into kits.


----------



## Hunk A Junk (Jan 28, 2013)

RMC said:


> *it's probably due to licenseing issues *


I'm sure that's true. But, we eventually got injection models from Forbidden Planet, War of the Worlds, When Worlds Collide and other classic properties, so one would think POTA would get a shot. I imagine the Icarus would be a better seller than, say, the Space Ark from WWC. It would be interesting to know if there is a reason why there were models of the ape figures all these years, but not of the space ship.


----------



## Hunk A Junk (Jan 28, 2013)

drewid142 said:


> I would be thrilled if a good injection kit of Proteus or Icarus got made... but I do not believe it will ever happen... so in the mean time... trust me... NOBODY is getting rich off these... but so much work goes into each kit and folks have to get paid. The alternative is simply that these esoteric subjects simply never get turned into kits.


You deserve every cent for such an amazingly good kit! That being said, I can't afford one (or justify the expense to my wife ) so I either need to scratch one or wait and dream.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Hunk A Junk said:


> I'm sure that's true. But, we eventually got injection models from Forbidden Planet, War of the Worlds, When Worlds Collide and other classic properties, so one would think POTA would get a shot. I imagine the Icarus would be a better seller than, say, the Space Ark from WWC. It would be interesting to know if there is a reason why there were models of the ape figures all these years, but not of the space ship.


I often wondered that myself... growing up, I wanted models of Proteus and Icarus so bad it hurt.... they are the two ships that got me into making kits... now that I have done them I am not really sure what the heck I'm going to do... and as I just explained as best I could... it is not working our very well as a business.

I will probably make a giant Proteus kit someday... but it will not be practical as a commercial "product"... I will be doing it because a little monster on my shoulder keeps screaming at me to do it.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi Drewid!

Your kits, as well as Capitain Cardboard's, are in my list. I for sure will buy them all, one at a time, every once I manage to dribble the wife's vigilant watch.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

drewid142 said:


> trust me... NOBODY is getting rich off these... but so much work goes into each kit and folks have to get paid. The alternative is simply that these esoteric subjects simply never get turned into kits.


Yeah, I've never been able to pay a lot of bills with what I sell... we do this primarily because WE WANT this stuff! Then we branch out to share the toys with like-minded fans, and hopefully finance the making of MORE, right?:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Having actually built several of these kits, and have more to do on my current work bench, I can say they are top notch. They go together like an Injection Molded kit and the detailing is crisp and even better than some of the current Main stream release kits. I think Drew has these kits priced very fair...

http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/ELVISMAJORS/media/PROTEUSCOLLAGEA_zps097e1499.jpg.html

http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/ELVISMAJORS/media/SFFM_V28_spread_5_zpsfe842e02.jpg.html

http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/ELVISMAJORS/media/PROTEUSCOMPLETE4MYERS_zpsf5656455.jpg.html

http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/ELVISMAJORS/media/ESCAPEFINISHED6MYERSBEST_zps420094dd.jpg.html

http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/ELVISMAJORS/media/ICARUSFINISHED2BMYERS_zps894e6ccc.jpg.html

http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/ELVISMAJORS/media/ICARUSFINISHED4MYERSA_zps4d489ec9.jpg.html


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Drew's kits are BETTER than mainstream companies can produce. And I've worked on resin kits- they're no different than styrene except for the kinds of glue you can use.


----------

